# Πολύ μου αρέσει το καινούριο κουστουμάκι!



## Palavra (Dec 19, 2008)

Και πολλά συγχαρητήρια σε όποιον το σκέφτηκε! Είναι όλες οι καρτέλες που έχω ανοιχτές συνέχεια. Εκπληκτική διευκόλυνση.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2008)

Ποιο κουστουμάκι;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 19, 2008)

Ανησυχώ. Κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου; Βλέπω όλα τα λεξικά που χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά (π.χ. ΙΑΤΕ, Magenda) πάνω από τα νήματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2008)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα. Μπορείς να κοτσάρεις ένα screenshot;


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 19, 2008)

Ούτε και εγώ, παλάβρα μου, βλέπω κάτι!


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 19, 2008)

Ούτε εγώ βλέπω κάτι... :????


----------



## curry (Dec 19, 2008)

Δεν θα πρωτοτυπήσω, ούτε εγώ βλέπω λεξικά!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 19, 2008)

Ελπίζω να μην έχω κάνει καμιά βλακεία...
[img=http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/6307/94255198et9.th.png]


----------



## kapa18 (Dec 19, 2008)

Έχει δίκιο η Παλάβρα! Για πατήστε το search από πάνω δεξιά, από τη μπάρα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 19, 2008)

Αχ, σ' ευχαριστώ Καππάκι, είχα αρχίσει να νομίζω ότι τα χάνω, δε θέλω και πολύ αυτές τις μέρες...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2008)

Μίλα, βρε παιδί μου! Δεν είπες ότι τα βλέπεις όταν πατάς το Search, νομίζαμε ότι εννοούσες στην πρώτη σελίδα!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 19, 2008)

Μα δεν πάτησα search. Είμαι απλώς στη σελίδα του φόρουμ και πάτησα new posts και μέχρι χθες δεν έβλεπα τίποτα πάνω από τα νήματα.


----------



## Elena (Dec 19, 2008)

Εμένα, πάλι, δεν με τρελαίνει το κανούργιο κουστουμάκι. Το έχω σε όλες στις σελίδες και πέφτει PgDn συνεχώς...


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Το κουστουμάκι είναι ακόμα στο ράφτη, αλλά ευκαιρία είναι, μια και το ανακαλύψατε, να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα για τη χρηστικότητά του:

1. Θέλει κόντεμα; Μια ιδέα είναι να μείνει έτσι που είναι τώρα, με όλες τις επιλογές ανοιχτές (οπότε στις κάτω κάτω πας με PgDn) ή να γίνει ακορντεόν και να ανοίγει το πλαίσιο αναζήτησης κάθε λεξικού με πάτημα.

2. Δεν βλέπω πώς εμποδίζει. Δεν ανοίγει αν δεν πατήσεις το Search και εξαφανίζεται μόλις πατήσεις έξω απ' αυτό.

3. Υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στο Dictionary.com και κάποιες αισθητικολειτουργικές αλλαγές. Θα γίνουν.

4. Σκοπός του δεν είναι μόνο να προσφέρει λειτουργικότητα σ' εμάς, αλλά να δώσει σε νέους μεταφραστές μια πλήρη γκάμα των εργαλείων που χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως. Με δικές μου επιλογές, π.χ. στο ΙΑΤΕ παίζει μόνο το αγγλοελληνικό ζεύγος. Ωστόσο:

5. Θα θέλατε να γίνουν κάποιες αλλαγές και προσθήκες;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 19, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι το ακορντεόν θα ήταν λίγο πιο εύχρηστο, γιατί η σελίδα είναι αρκετά μακριά. Επίσης, θα μπορούσαν να προστεθούν το Webster's και το Answers.com, τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2008)

ΟΚ για το ακορντεόν. Το Dictionary.com ωστόσο έχει μαζί τα τρία μεγάλα αμερικάνικα λεξικά: Websters, Random, Heritage. Ναι, ίσως θα πρέπει να βάλω και το Answers.com αντί για Wikipedia. Απλώς για να είναι πλήρες. Απλώς θεωρώ ότι όλοι έχουμε κάποιο πλαίσιο που μας πάει κατευθείαν στη Wikipedia ή/και στο Answers.com, αλλά αφού αυτό σχεδιάστηκε για νέους, δεν πειράζει να τους παίρνουμε από το χεράκι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2008)

Να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από τους χρήστες Internet Explorer. Επειδή εδώ δουλεύουμε με Firefox, δεν πήραμε χαμπάρι το πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται στον ΙΕ. Θα διορθωθεί βεβαίως.


----------

